# Anyone Interested In Circuit Design?



## BuddytheReow (Jun 22, 2022)

I know @Coda got the ball rolling for a number of us to go down this rabbit hole a few weeks ago of building a circuit and putting it on perf/stripboard.

I'm considering starting a new thread in the Test Kitchen to go over various circuit blocks out there on the breadboard rather than full schematics. Things like boosters, clippers, EQ, gain stages possibly among others. I'm just trying to gauge general interest on this or if I should go back to breadboarding full circuits. Thanks.


----------



## Mike52 (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes please. If you can do as good a job as electrosmash.com then you would be very educational.


----------



## Coda (Jun 22, 2022)

I think it would be helpful, on several levels.


----------



## Robert (Jun 22, 2022)

I have a bunch of prefab breadboard blocks (aka Bread Crumbs) designed for this exact sort of thing.


----------



## Mike52 (Jun 22, 2022)

Robert said:


> I have a bunch of prefab breadboard blocks (aka Bread Crumbs) designed for this exact sort of thing.


Exactly. Building blocks.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jun 22, 2022)

Mike52 said:


> Exactly. Building blocks.


Circuit Legos


----------



## Fishbonetabby (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes please! 

I've been building perf board circuits from dirtboxlayouts. I'm still coloring by number here but would love new ideas and projects or really anything that can help me learn more about what I'm doing.


----------



## Feral Feline (Jun 22, 2022)

Modularity works for engines and many other things — modular circuit design, 'tis the way forward...


----------



## Barry (Jun 22, 2022)

I'd be interested fo sho


----------



## swyse (Jun 22, 2022)

I love learning about new circuit legos, I'm always interested in seeing a new way to do things


----------



## GratefulEight (Aug 30, 2022)

What a great thread idea!  Definitely interested in absorbing some of the design knowledge bouncing around in here.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Aug 30, 2022)

GratefulEight said:


> What a great thread idea!  Definitely interested in absorbing some of the design knowledge bouncing around in here.


There are 5 places on this site that contain some valuable knowledge in circuit design:

-Check out the 'Resources' tab for circuit block ideas. We are trying to update this as we go along. Bare with me.


-Chuck's Boneyard contains phenomenal write ups with a more in-depth view of what's happening. Much math is involved, but that's how it's best explained from an EE.





						Chucks Boneyard
					






					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




-The 'Test Kitchen' contains a lot of breadboarding and general knowledge. The main author is ok, not great  





						The Test Kitchen
					






					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




-Check out the "Resources" thread in the test kitchen. It's been a collaboration of items people have found and shared with the rest of the community here.

-Lastly, and unfortunately, you're going to have to scour through the various threads on here to find some pure circuit gold. These can be anywhere: troubleshooting, build reports, general questions. Once you find something I would highly suggest bookmarking it for future reference.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 22, 2022)

I do my best to keep the math to a minimum.  Without a basic understanding of what does what, you're just shooting in the dark.  

But yeah, some of my discussions might not be for everybody.


----------



## jimilee (Nov 23, 2022)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> I do my best to keep the math to a minimum.  Without a basic understanding of what does what, you're just shooting in the dark.
> 
> But yeah, some of my discussions might not be for everybody.


Isn’t that what diy is…I wonder what would happen if I added a huge capacitor on the input of a tube screamer….🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 23, 2022)

There is something to that.  A DIYer might try something I never would and end up with a better pedal circuit.


----------



## Feral Feline (Nov 29, 2022)

That Simon the Magpie guy is a mad-circuit scienautistic.


----------

